# Self policing?



## screature (May 14, 2007)

I know there is a lot less traffic here these days but quite frankly I think with the current amount of traffic things have been going pretty well here without any over ruling thought police...

How do others feel?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Well since I started ignoring the harassing attacks and liar slams, things have become much better.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

We need objective mods here to address the liar & troll.


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

I'm with you on that FeXL


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

By my reckoning, there are a couple of people that are much improved but could still stand to go a ways, and a couple of people who really ought to shut the hell up.

But I thank those who are much improved for their efforts. I'm sure it's not always easy.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I would rather tolerate the resident trolling than have a moderator clean it up.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

macfury said:


> i would rather tolerate the resident trolling than have a moderator clean it up.


+1

Timely banishment of spammers would be appreciated though. Takes a few days at present, I think.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

John Clay said:


> +1
> 
> Timely banishment of spammers would be appreciated though. Takes a few days at present, I think.


+1 just like it is now with Preapps


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Macfury said:


> I would rather tolerate the resident trolling than have a moderator clean it up.


+1
like using a public toilet, try to keep it some what respectable for the next person, just common sense.
but unfortunately there will be some that spray their filth everywhere they go.. you just can't help it.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I suppose Skippythebushkangaroo is unaware that you can tell when alter egos sign onto EhMac, but I wouldn't mind it if a moderator deleted his photos of human feces. Some hobbies are not meant to be shared.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

+1 to all the +1s

Mods=Moderation.

Mods, rein in all that unbridaled power…lol


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Macfury said:


> I would rather tolerate the resident trolling than have a moderator clean it up.


in a surprising move by me, I'm going to have to agree. Somehow, by what's been occurring of late, that no longer seems nearly as bad.

Let;s call it, a little 'dignified trolling' shall we?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

No mods = no consequences.

You can type what you want with impunity.

Frankly, the 14,000+ post history of some here illustrates clearly that they cannot be responsible with that kind of freedom.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

groovetube said:


> in a surprising move by me, I'm going to have to agree. Somehow, by what's been occurring of late, that no longer seems nearly as bad.
> 
> Let;s call it, a little 'dignified trolling' shall we?


explain dignified trolling? or what classifies it as dignified?



FeXL said:


> You can type what you want with impunity..


your wrong, it is forever on public viewing and on google servers.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

macintosh doctor said:


> explain dignified trolling? or what classifies it as dignified?


I was joking. But when you compare it to the harassment and constant attacks, it does almost seem dignified in comparison  It;s one thing to hotly debate something or disagree, but some of the other crap just gets disturbing. I've discovered that outright ignoring any of it or responding to it is best and saves others from having to wade through pages of useless nonsense.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

macintosh doctor said:


> your wrong, it is forever on public viewing and on google servers.


With what consequences, exactly?

The little drummer boy recently called me a particularly nasty name, with no foundation or justification whatsoever. The comment languished on that thread for weeks before finally being changed. To date, no apology, no fallout, no consequences.

So, what does he take from this little exercise? You can imperviously call anyone anything you want behind the anonymity of a keyboard on ehMac with no concerns about suspension of posting privileges. Now, there's a good life lesson, no?

That's the difference between groove & me. There's nothing I've put on these boards I wouldn't say directly to a person's face. Groove thinks it's perfectly OK to conduct himself like that if you're a "safe" couple thousand miles away. I'd like to see if he has the temerity to call a perfect stranger on the street that same name. Maybe even just in passing in a bar over beer.

Frankly, I'd really love to have had him call me that in person. I assure you there would have been _significant_ consequences...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

FeXL said:


> *No mods = no consequences.*
> 
> You can type what you want with impunity.
> 
> Frankly, the 14,000+ post history of some here illustrates clearly that they cannot be responsible with that kind of freedom.


Well having once suffered the consequences of a rogue mod I prefer self policing to the arbitrary ruling of someone tripped out on their own power.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

As I and others have experienced here, as well. Which is why I always preface "mod" with "objective".


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

The unfortunate side is that intelligent debate has been at least partly replaced by trading insults. One side being every bit as guilty as the other. In my own case I check in in the morning and that's pretty much it. What I find is the Canadian Political thread has another dozen insults traded. No mention of Bill C30 cum C13 a bill so bad that Harper has twice past had to back away from it. No mention of home mail delivery being discontinued.....

I think a large part of the drop in participation has more to do with smart phone mentality, and to be brutal, clearly presenting and defending a viewpoint is hard to do sans keyboard. However quick and easy attacking or belittling an opposing view is, it does nothing to stimulate or even simulate interest. At best it leaves me with the impression that the attacker believes his position is so weak as to be indefensible.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

screature said:


> Well having once suffered the consequences of a rogue mod I prefer self policing to the arbitrary ruling of someone tripped out on their own power.


I would agree with screature here. I have only been warned once due to a misunderstanding (John thought that my use of the word "doxie" stood for prostitute when it is a slang term for dachshund), and I was not timed out.

Personally, I try to keep my own nose clean and even my misunderstandings/disagreements with the likes of Macnutt (RIP) and Macfury, et al, have not resulted in an exchange of insults by either party in the dispute. This is why I tend to end my postings with either a "paix, mon ami, mon amie, or mes amis".

Paix, to one and all.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

FeXL said:


> As I and others have experienced here, as well. Which is why I always preface "mod" with *"objective"*.


When you meet an objective person, let me know, I have yet to meet one.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

screature said:


> When you meet an objective person, let me know, I have yet to meet one.


ha ha yeah, perhaps 'objective' meaning someone who thinks your attacks and name calling is ok but the other one you dislike. (not you screature, a mythical, 'you) Truthfully in the last dustup with mod actions I got infractions, but since I hadn't received any before I didn't have enough points to make a ban (which is how the VB infraction system works...)

The truth is not many can claim innocence in the past, though some continue to rail it's the other guy, despite their obvious continued attacks and harassment. I think many here can see the constant attacks, but ignore them as well.

I may not win all awards myself, but I no longer respond or attack back as best I can, though I often want to, I just leave the direct insults to the others, and have tried to leave them behind.

I do appreciate that we (screature) can hotly disagree on something, but it doesn't disintegrate into some of the crap that often gets posted.

Cheers to that.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> ha ha yeah, perhaps 'objective' meaning someone who thinks your attacks and name calling is ok but the other one you dislike. (not you screature, a mythical, 'you) Truthfully in the last dustup with mod actions I got infractions, but since I hadn't received any before I didn't have enough points to make a ban (which is how the VB infraction system works...)
> 
> The truth is not many can claim innocence in the past, though some continue to rail it's the other guy, despite their obvious continued attacks and harassment. I think many here can see the constant attacks, but ignore them as well.
> 
> ...



Well that is the way it should be among adults, now if only we could get the House of Commons to act accordingly.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

groovetube said:


> I may not win all awards myself, but I no longer respond or attack back as best I can, though I often want to, I just leave the direct insults to the others, and have tried to leave them behind.


Yeah, you're a real Mr. Clean, aren't you? Instead you go over to Magic and spout foul language at people here, hoping they will read it there while bragging about how you taunt them. That's a real grown up adult-like thing to do.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46939750/Screen Shot 2013-12-13 at 1.58.29 PM.png


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

2004? Give it a rest.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

jawknee said:


> 2004? Give it a rest.


I'm not sure what you are getting at here jawknee?


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

screature said:


> I'm not sure what you are getting at here jawknee?



Missed the date iphone screen cut it off. My mistake.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

The trouble is they won't give it a rest, so I just have to ignore it. They're just after more fights, and I'm no longer interested.

No one really cares what happened in another forum where swearing and flames are allowed. He came in acting like a jerk, and I told him where to go, and now he keeps posting it here, where no one really cares.

Give it a rest, is the understatement. Ignoring it is really the only way to prevent even more nonsense.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> *The trouble is they won't give it a rest*, so I just have to ignore it. They're just after more fights, and I'm no longer interested.
> 
> No one really cares what happened in another forum where swearing and flames are allowed. He came in acting like a jerk, and I told him where to go, and now he keeps posting it here, where no one really cares.
> 
> Give it a rest, is the understatement. Ignoring it is really the only way to prevent even more nonsense.





> *The trouble is they won't give it a rest...*


Good thing you aren't Stephen Harper groove if what you are experiencing here bothers you that much. 

But seriously, maybe at this point in time it might be appropriate to reflect on the words of reconciliation of the recently deceased Nelson Mandela.

If he can forgive and move on relative to the sufferings he had, I am quite confident that you can as well relative to the sufferings you have had here.

Just a thought that came to me.

Peace out.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

As far as posting in the GHG thread, anyone should feel free to post GHG related items there without getting harassed and told not post in there, how childish. I'll post in there whenever I like, and will respond to whomever I feel like responding to, despite the harassment and foot stamping, or veiled physical threats.

No one needs this BS, and I'll just ignore it, and post what I find interesting accompanied with my opinion (or not) without being told by someone who has cleared the thread of any dissenting opinions.

100 read that thread a day? Try 9 out of 10 are likely bots which is the norm for most forums...


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

screature said:


> Good thing you aren't Stephen Harper groove if what you are experiencing here bothers you that much.
> 
> But seriously, maybe at this point in time it might be appropriate to reflect on the words of conciliation of the recently deceased Nelson Mandela.
> 
> ...


Well before that can happen the attacks and harassment has to stop, as you've seen in this thread, as well as many others in recent months. Until such time, I'll simply ignore it, and try to watch what I post as best I can to keep things from getting out of control. 

About the best I can do for now 

Peace out back!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

groovetube said:


> As far as posting in the GHG thread, anyone should feel free to post GHG related items there without getting harassed and told not post in there, how childish. I'll post in there whenever I like, and will respond to whomever I feel like responding to, despite the harassment and foot stamping, or veiled physical threats.
> 
> No one needs this BS, and I'll just ignore it, and post what I find interesting accompanied with my opinion (or not) without being told by someone who has cleared the thread of any dissenting opinions.
> 
> 100 read that thread a day? Try 9 out of 10 are likely bots which is the norm for most forums...


As I noted before, that thread just pisses you off, doesn't it? You can't run roughshod over it like you do nearly every other thread on these boards and you can't bully, lie or whine your way in, either.

That said, you are thick aren't you? For the last time, it's not _that_ you post but _what_ you post. It's like that scene fron _City Slickers._ The cows have heard it so often they know it's not _that_ they post, it's _what_ they post. You're the only one that hasn't figgered it out yet, despite being told three times now. Have something relevant? Post it! Add a comment so we know where you're coming from. Just don't post great steaming loads in the middle of the thread, leave consensus at the door and don't troll. Not too much to ask, is it? Can't abide by those simple guidelines? Don't bother showing up.

What veiled physical threat? That I wouldn't take you calling me a name like you did to my face? No threat. A promise, my friend. You or anybody else who has ever tried, face to face...

Bots, huh? I guess when ya go nothing else to justify the popularity of a thread ya gotta scratch & dig for some feeble excuse or another. Funny that other threads have a count that doesn't move in the course of a week or a month, but the GHG thread popularity is "Bots".

Jaysus...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> Jaysus...


Yep and he's still mean-mouthing some people over there as recently as today, you *"pansy biker"*. That's 'cause it's all right, ya'know, "it's allowed over there":

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46939750/Screen Shot 2013-12-13 at 1.58.29 PM.png

Kinda makes his making nice, ignoring stuff and not responding shyte seem a tad hollow, non?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

SINC said:


> *Yep and he's still mean-mouthing some people over there as recently as today, you "pansy biker"*. That's 'cause it's all right, ya'know, "it's allowed over there":
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46939750/Screen Shot 2013-12-13 at 1.58.29 PM.png
> 
> Kinda makes his making nice, ignoring stuff and not responding shyte seem a tad hollow, non?


That's not cool.

Why are you doing that gt? I don't go to the other place so I don't know, but why do you do there what you wouldn't do here with the same people involved? 

Actually never mind I get it...


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

What the cherry picking by sinc? You should have the crapfest he dumped everywhere that had to delete. Sic had distinguished himself as a real class act there, except that at that forum, if you dump and attack people, people will attack right back and it's allowed. Then he whined and cried after pullin the sort of crap you see him doing here. Now what he does is every once in a while, he'll show up and stomp his feet ther because he knows swearing is allowed and people do, so he can take a screenshot and take it here so he can say, oh look what he said. Hey, be a jerk there, and someone will take you task over it. Seems he doesn't like an even playing field does he!

What they don't seem to fathom, is while at another place things like that are tolerated, here, people aren't interested in this sort of crap. So everywhere I'm posting, they follow me around every chance they get, and despite my ignoring them and wanting nothing to do with them here, and continually try to goad me into another crapfest.

But the rest of the thread is here: Sinking ship - Magic

Btw that term for a member, it wasn't coined by me...


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

screature said:


> That's not cool.
> 
> Why are you doing that gt? I don't go to the other place so I don't know, but why do you do there what you wouldn't do here with the same people involved?
> 
> Actually never mind I get it...


Because there, it's a level playing field, and it's a place people can say whatever they want, without hiding behind anything. Interestingly enough, people love doing it here, but not so much there!

Here, people want more civility. People are tired of the crapfests. I absolutely was a part of those fests, and decided some time ago to try and ignore the others, and try not to create a problem for others in the thread. It isn't easy to ignore the taunting that occurs constantly, as someone suggested, but I am making the effort.

I'd suggest that if anyone wishes to get it off their chest as it were, there is a more appropriate place to do so, without causing others a drag of a thread.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

groovetube said:


> What the cherry picking by sinc? You should have the crapfest he dumped everywhere that had to delete. Sic had distinguished himself as a real class act there, except that at that forum, if you dump and attack people, people will attack right back and it's allowed. Then he whined and cried after pullin the sort of crap you see him doing here. Now what he does is every once in a while, he'll show up and stomp his feet ther because he knows swearing is allowed and people do, so he can take a screenshot and take it here so he can say, oh look what he said. Hey, be a jerk there, and someone will take you task over it. Seems he doesn't like an even playing field does he!
> 
> What they don't seem to fathom, is while at another place things like that are tolerated, here, people aren't interested in this sort of crap. So everywhere I'm posting, they follow me around every chance they get, and despite my ignoring them and wanting nothing to do with them here, and continually try to goad me into another crapfest.
> 
> ...


It was certainly used by you, same difference to me.

Note that there is no profanity by me at all in my responses.

All I can say is this is how he attacked me and it reflects on who he is as a man:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46939750/groove meltdown copy 2.png


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> What the cherry picking by sinc? You should have the crapfest he dumped everywhere that had to delete. Sic had distinguished himself as a real class act there, except that at that forum, if you dump and attack people, people will attack right back and it's allowed. Then he whined and cried after pullin the sort of crap you see him doing here. Now what he does is every once in a while, he'll show up and stomp his feet ther because he knows swearing is allowed and people do, so he can take a screenshot and take it here so he can say, oh look what he said. Hey, be a jerk there, and someone will take you task over it. Seems he doesn't like an even playing field does he!
> 
> What they don't seem to fathom, is while at another place things like that are tolerated, here, people aren't interested in this sort of crap. So everywhere I'm posting, they follow me around every chance they get, and despite my ignoring them and wanting nothing to do with them here, and continually try to goad me into another crapfest.
> 
> ...


Wow!  Forget my previous post... I don't want to get involved with that ****e.

Cripes why can't we just pound swords into plowshares and move on.

It really isn't all that hard if we put our minds to it.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Actually groove had to delete his own crapfest. He, and he alone had the power to zap that entire thread as a mod there and when he got in too deep, that's what he did and now claims it was others? I and many others know his is ingenuous at best. I will never forgive him for that mean spirited foul mounted attack and won't ever let him forget it. Inless of course he chooses to end it all and apologize.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Like I said, sinc plays the victim when he attacks regularly, daily, and refuses to let it go. If he comes there slamming and whatever, he gets slammed right back. He doesn't seem to like that. If he doesn't like it, then I suggest he quit slamming and being a jerk. He cries when I use the eff word, but he forgets that place allows it. So too bad I say.

But in the end, if he hates it there so much, I have to ask, why does he show up there goading for a fight??? What did he expect people to just take his crap?

Yeah. So he come here and cry about it.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Just because the place allows it, doesn't mean you have to degrade yourself by using hateful foul language groove. You DO have a choice not to, but you can't resist using the foulest and dirtiest of words you know. You remind me of a 14 year old who just discovered the F bomb.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

ehMac... Season 13... get the DVD now... only $19.95 while supplies last.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

screature said:


> ehMac... Season 13... get the DVD now... only $19.95 while supplies last.


More like $2.99, with a cracked case in the sale bin at Walmart.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

screature said:


> Wow!  Forget my previous post... I don't want to get involved with that ****e.
> 
> *Cripes why can't we just pound swords into plowshares and move on.
> *
> It really isn't all that hard if we put our minds to it.


Because those that beat their swords into ploughs end up ploughing for those who did not.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

screature said:


> Wow!  Forget my previous post... I don't want to get involved with that ****e.
> 
> Cripes why can't we just pound swords into plowshares and move on.
> 
> It really isn't all that hard if we put our minds to it.


Well said, screature. Give peace a chance.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

SINC said:


> Actually groove had to delete his own crapfest. He, and he alone had the power to zap that entire thread as a mod there and when he got in too deep, that's what he did and now claims it was others? I and many others know his is ingenuous at best. I will never forgive him for that mean spirited foul mounted attack and won't ever let him forget it. Inless of course he chooses to end it all and apologize.


Yup that's what happened in VW vortex. There were clicks of users that ran the place into the ground and deleted what they wanted and changed posts what people posted so they could look bad. It was the Wild West, the experience of being there went down hill.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

macintosh doctor said:


> Yup that's what happened in VW vortex. There were clicks of users that ran the place into the ground and deleted what they wanted and changed posts what people posted so they could look bad. It was the Wild West, the experience of being there went down hill.


but that wasn't actually what happened, and sinc knows that. But that doesn't stop him form making it up as he goes still.

As sinc well knows, the starter of the thread, a good member (and a really good guy) who hates the fights etc., was very upset at the fight that ensued in his thread, sinc did quite the number as he does attacking and insisting people are drug addicts etc. you know, what he does here to, so that member asked me to delete the thread. At first I didn't think it to be a good idea, but after he asked again, I complied. There wasn't any useful content anymore, beyond sinc's bashing, and my and several others bashing back, yet he still whines about civility. So as I said, he pops by once in a while to goad, get a screen cap so he can show everyone what a terrible person I am. He swore!!! Oh rlly???  He has tried to goad me into that here, LOTS of times., because what he's hoping for, is to have me swear at him here, so he can say, look what a terrible person he is! But I'll just let his goading stand and end without any response from me. It just ain't going to happen here, it isn't an appropriate place for it. Unlike the place there, where there is the warming in the pub room, which not everyone, seems to heed... When I'm in an actual pub everyone including me swear, etc., but I don't do it in a more dignified venue...

I'm all for giving peace a chance. I've made it very clear I'm tired of the crap and have done my best to ignore the harassment for a while now, but it hasn't ended for them, as SINC says, he simply won't forgive me for searing at him. Well, He's done a whole lot of crappy name calling himself, however I have indicated more than once, I have been willing to let bygones be bygones, but he can make his own decision. As for the biker, well, he maintains I've wronged him somehow, despite the fact that as everyone knows he's stamped his feet more than a lot and did plenty himself. I've never said I'm wholly innocent in the affair, but I don't for a minute take that he is. Just that it needs to end, and it needs to end now. If he doesn't, well I just ignore it.

That's all. It's really no more complicated, than simply, letting it go, and moving on. Because i think know one, really cares to read one more page about one side saying how the other is wrong. Any... more...


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

groovetube said:


> but that wasn't actually what happened, and sinc knows that. But that doesn't stop him form making it up as he goes still.
> 
> As sinc well knows, the starter of the thread, a good member (and a really good guy) who hates the fights etc., was very upset at the fight that ensued in his thread, sinc did quite the number as he does attacking and insisting people are drug addicts etc. you know, what he does here to, so that member asked me to delete the thread. At first I didn't think it to be a good idea, but after he asked again, I complied. There wasn't any useful content anymore, beyond sinc's bashing, and my and several others bashing back, yet he still whines about civility. So as I said, he pops by once in a while to goad, get a screen cap so he can show everyone what a terrible person I am. He swore!!! Oh rlly???  He has tried to goad me into that here, LOTS of times., because what he's hoping for, is to have me swear at him here, so he can say, look what a terrible person he is! But I'll just let his goading stand and end without any response from me. It just ain't going to happen here, it isn't an appropriate place for it. Unlike the place there, where there is the warming in the pub room, which not everyone, seems to heed... When I'm in an actual pub everyone including me swear, etc., but I don't do it in a more dignified venue...
> 
> ...


maybe we should apply the rule, wash, rinse and repeat..
if the thread begins to derail - we delete the posts back to the starting point or until it was civil.. then the ban or time out the users that started the downhill spiral.. 

At this point we have nothing but 15 pages of he threw the sand first in my face and I threw back because they started. LOL


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Better yet, just ignore it altogether, and avoid the crap.

Easier to move on.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

groovetube said:


> Better yet, just ignore it altogether, and avoid the crap.
> 
> Easier to move on.


but some suffer from continuous verbal diarrhea, that must be shared..


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

groovetube said:


> but that wasn't actually what happened, and sinc knows that. But that doesn't stop him form making it up as he goes still.
> 
> As sinc well knows, the starter of the thread, a good member (and a really good guy) who hates the fights etc., was very upset at the fight that ensued in his thread, sinc did quite the number as he does attacking and insisting people are drug addicts etc. you know, what he does here to, so that member asked me to delete the thread. At first I didn't think it to be a good idea, but after he asked again, I complied. There wasn't any useful content anymore, beyond sinc's bashing, and my and several others bashing back, yet he still whines about civility. So as I said, he pops by once in a while to goad, get a screen cap so he can show everyone what a terrible person I am. He swore!!! Oh rlly???  He has tried to goad me into that here, LOTS of times., because what he's hoping for, is to have me swear at him here, so he can say, look what a terrible person he is! But I'll just let his goading stand and end without any response from me. It just ain't going to happen here, it isn't an appropriate place for it. Unlike the place there, where there is the warming in the pub room, which not everyone, seems to heed... When I'm in an actual pub everyone including me swear, etc., but I don't do it in a more dignified venue...
> 
> ...


Seems SINC has a crazy that posted in S. Albert and ruined discussion on that board...Oh! Teacher, teacher I think I know a crazy from Alberta...please, please, call on me. beejacon


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

BigDL said:


> Seems SINC has a crazy that posted in S. Albert and ruined discussion on that board...Oh! Teacher, teacher I think I know a crazy from Alberta...please, please, call on me. beejacon


What does that mean?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

screature said:


> What does that mean?


The smashed pumpkin left Earth's orbit long ago...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

BigDL said:


> Seems SINC has a crazy that posted in S. Albert and ruined discussion on that board...Oh! Teacher, teacher I think I know a crazy from Alberta...please, please, call on me. beejacon


Once again judging without facts eh, BigDL? We have an issue with a man who is bi-polar and gets himself in trouble on our board. We have tried various ways to get him help, but he either refuses or goes off his meds. He has a mental issue, but he is far from 'crazy'. As a matter of fact, he is brilliant at hacking and causes grief when off his meds. Unlike you, our readers have some compassion for this person. Posting crap like that with no knowledge of the situation is just plain ignorance. Shame on your for using him to try and get at me. tptptptp


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

groovetube said:


> As for the biker, well, he maintains I've wronged him somehow, despite the fact that as everyone knows he's stamped his feet more than a lot and did plenty himself. I've never said I'm wholly innocent in the affair, but I don't for a minute take that he is. Just that it needs to end, and it needs to end now. If he doesn't, well I just ignore it.


Do you know when this will all end?

When you deal with your ****e, that's when.

The second you retract & apologize for lying in the Gun Control thread & the second you apologize for that name you called me in the EhMac Help Forum, I'll stop dogging you about both.

Until then, screw you. It's open season and no bag limit.

Have a nice day...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

SINC said:


> Yep and he's still mean-mouthing some people over there as recently as today, you *"pansy biker"*. That's 'cause it's all right, ya'know, "it's allowed over there":
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46939750/Screen Shot 2013-12-13 at 1.58.29 PM.png
> 
> Kinda makes his making nice, ignoring stuff and not responding shyte seem a tad hollow, non?


What I find more revealing than anything is that, somehow, being able to swear on another forum makes it "an even playing field". Despite the fact that the moderation on ehMac from day one was clearly pro-left, the progressives got their butts handed to them on a regular basis here & eventually scuttled off like cockroaches in the light to places more receptive to their inanity, a place where they could all sit around, scratch themselves, moan about the "good old days" & swear at each other. Utopia, anyone?

Once there, they sidle together, petulant school kids all, dreaming up childish names, chortling like fools and slapping themselves on the back by way of congratulations for a job well done. We got a good one this time! Serious? "Pansy Biker"? That's the most insulting name you pathetic losers could come up with? The lot of you couldn't generate enough brain power to melt a single snowflake on your pretty heads. Why am I not surprised? And, groove, you're revelling in this? Speak of needy...

In addition, where's the outcry about the word "pansy"? That term carries far more homophobic connotations than "pussification" ever did, yet, alas, there is a dearth of indignant posts addressing the slur...

One more thing to address from SINC's little clip...

groove, you have this twisted little fantasy going on that you're getting my goat by posting in the GHG thread. The unfortunate-for-you truth is that I don't care who posts there. As a matter of fact, at least twice in the last two weeks I've personally extended an invitation for you to come & post something, anything, of substance there. However, with you being as dense as you are, you can't even recognize sincerity when you read it. Kinda takes the shine off your I'm-sure-getting-FeXL-ain't-I gloat, don't it...

Now, quick, scuttle back to that dark little hole in the wall with all your pathetic little friends, put your heads together (did anybody else just hear a big "gong"?) and come back with something with a bit more grit than "Pansy Biker", would ya? I wait with bated breath.

PS BTW, groove, on the topic of needy, how's the Climate Change thread doing over at MD? Anybody denying climate change yet? Some deep, intellectual discussion going on there? Any bots running up your page views for you? Jes' askin'...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Back on topic. I think things may be getting a little bit better here these days (or maybe that is just my misbegotten hope).

Even if it is just for the holiday season and glad tidings are extended to all just for a little while it would be an improvement.

One thing I can say is that with "self policing" this place is only what we make it collectively.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

Seems like Scrooge and the Grinch have teamed up around here.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

MazterCBlazter said:


> Seems like Scrooge and the Grinch have teamed up around here.


Exactly the opposite. 

We have been mod free here for many months now with some members making an effort to try and get along.

As I said here to you elsewhere, #11361:



> ...MCB, it is nice to have you back but not at the expense of decorum around here as some of us have been working hard to improve it so I respectfully request (as one of those making an effort) that you not deliberately make an attempt to stir the pot where it isn't necessary.
> 
> Maybe you can read back a few dozens of pages of posts or so before posting to a form to see what has already been covered and then your posts won't come across as so anachronistic/antagonistic.
> 
> Just a thought...


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks like it might be pretty hard to participate here if things I posted, which I thought were harmless, are going to get a negative reaction that does not make a lot of sense to me.

Other forum members have contacted me long before I dropped back in here, and have told me that this place has become terrible, far more biased and negative than it used to be, and they don't want to participate in it anymore. 

All I see around here is FeXL and Sinc jumping all over Groovetube at every opportunity. Don't know who started it and don't want to get involved in the crossfire but it makes this forum look terrible. It looks like this will continue as long as this place survives.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Yup. Been happening for some time now. I used to fight back, but realized all that did was drag myself to that level, and it derailed threads and made it a drag for others. I can't do anything about whatever it is they do, but I decided a while ago to simply not take any of their bait. As you said, they continue it, even in the dynasty thread.

As screature said a few of us are trying to keep it civil, so I just have to ignore the tag teaming baits constantly posted almost every day to avoid derailing a thread any further.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

MazterCBlazter said:


> All I see around here is FeXL and Sinc jumping all over Groovetube at every opportunity. Don't know who started it and don't want to get involved in the crossfire but it makes this forum look terrible. It looks like this will continue as long as this place survives.


Ah, yes, poor groove, the victim... :-(

There's a pretty simple solution, MCB. All groove needs to do is man up & take care of business...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

MazterCBlazter said:


> Looks like it might be pretty hard to participate here if things I posted, which I thought were harmless, are going to get a negative reaction that does not make a lot of sense to me.
> 
> Other forum members have contacted me long before I dropped back in here, and have told me that this place has become terrible, far more biased and negative than it used to be, and they don't want to participate in it anymore.
> 
> All I see around here is FeXL and Sinc jumping all over Groovetube at every opportunity. Don't know who started it and don't want to get involved in the crossfire but it makes this forum look terrible. It looks like this will continue as long as this place survives.


Clearly you haven't been here in the really "dark days". Take some time and read up.

People are at least starting to talk together again.

To me that is an improvement.

That you choose to lay blame, it seems to me you aren't quite up to speed yet. 

No one is 100% innocent or guilty.

We all have a past, yourself included.

Moving on from the past is what matters most, IMO.

A very Merry whatever you celebrate this time of season to you and yours.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

FeXL said:


> Ah, yes, poor groove, the victim... :-(
> 
> There's a pretty simple solution, MCB. All groove needs to do is man up & take care of business...


I don't know. At this point I think we have all been "victims' at one point or another, but when do we start to:



> forgive us our trespasses, as we forgive those who trespass against us


Then IMO forgiveness is at least as beneficial, if not more beneficial, to me than it is for those whom I forgive... i.e. If I can forgive then it doesn't matter that much if I am not forgiven by the other.

At least I know I have done the right thing and I no longer feel the need for retribution which is actually to my benefit and peace of mind.

Unless of course you can't let anything go and just keep a blood feud going like the Irish and the Palestinians and the Israel's, etc. etc., then by all means keep on keeping on.

A very Merry Christmas to you and yours FeXL. May the day be filled with Peace and Happiness.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

screature said:


> At least I know I have done the right thing and I no longer feel the need for retribution which is actually to my benefit and peace of mind.


If retribution was truly what I desired, I would have flown down & dealt with it long ago. The country is not that big.

My needs are far simpler: All I seek is an apology.



screature said:


> A very Merry Christmas to you and yours FeXL. May the day be filled with Peace and Happiness.


Thank you. The same to you & yours. Along with a wee dram or 6 and family. Mine was...


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

screature said:


> *I don't know. At this point I think we have all been "victims' at one point or another, but when do we start to:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. Certainly, I've been called all sorts of things, had my personal life openly mocked, and just in the last couple months probably have been called a liar about 50 times.

At this point, I certainly don't expect an apology, I used to lob these right back, I'm not pretending I was innocent, but the thing to do, is let it go. If not for myself, but the for the rest of the forum, other members who just not only don't give a crap about someone's personal feud, but would rather just participate without seeing this crap endlessly.

It -is- christmas, so merry christmas everyone, stay safe and have a happy rest of the holidays.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

groovetube said:


> Exactly. Certainly, I've been called all sorts of things, had my personal life openly mocked, and just in the last couple months probably have been called a liar about 50 times.


You are a liar. It's a matter of record on these boards. Putting words in other peoples' mouths is lying. Not only in my particular instance months ago but just recently in the Duck Dynasty thread.



groovetube said:


> At this point, I certainly don't expect an apology,


Pardon me if I sound f'ing incredulous but, for what? Proving yourself a liar? Calling people "misogynistic liars" with absolutely no basis or foundation?



groovetube said:


> I used to lob these right back, I'm not pretending I was innocent, but the thing to do, is let it go.


Right. It doesn't matter what was said, it doesn't matter what nasty names you called people, it doesn't matter that you've openly lied on these boards at least twice, we're just s'pose to let it all go. Water off a duck's back and all, huh? Just beer talk, right?

I've been drinking beer for a long time now, in places all over CanUSA. Both on my own, with strangers & with friends. Never, ever, anywhere I've been, has anybody leaned over to their beer-drinking buddy and slurred "You old misogynistic liar, you", accented with a chuck to the shoulder. Not in the smokiest blues bars or in 5 star hotel lounges. Never.

"Misogynistic liars" is fighting words, all the while hiding behind a keyboard and a couple thousand miles. You asked for it, you got it. Editing the post is only half the battle. Now you apologize for it.

You don't get participation points for just showing up, groove. This ain't grade four drum class. Your reputation is not given, it's earned. That you've chosen the particular route you have says more about you than anything anybody could write. You may continue down this lonely path or you could start the long climb out. Your call.



groovetube said:


> If not for myself, but the for the rest of the forum, other members who just not only don't give a crap about someone's personal feud, but would rather just participate without seeing this crap endlessly.


What noblesse self-oblige, groove. Commendable. My compliments, even.

It's about everyone else, not about meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. What a crock. If you weren't interested in inconveniencing everyone else in the first place, why did you lie & call me names on a public board? Avoiding that in the first place would have been far more kindly to the huddles masses, no? Dealing with this months ago would have also been far more kindly to all people involved, no? So why stretch this out over the course of months, even years?

I'm telling you straight up. This ain't going away until you take care of it. That or the board shuts down. And if, in the process, you screw up _just this much_, I'm on you like white on rice. Just like on the Duck Dynasty thread the other day...

Now, man up, take care of business and deal with the rest of your outstanding debt to these boards. That, instead of illustrating to everyone here just how shallow, cowardly & superficial you really are.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

groovetube, if you are really acing in the spirit of Christmas, then offer FeXL as good an apology as you feel you can extend. That will settle all of the remaining trouble on EhMac heading into 2014.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

After the near daily harassment every where I go here, which has become obsessive, I have nothing to apologize for any longer.

He thinks he's done nothing wrong, which is what the problem is. I've stepped away from plenty of name calling and personal attacks in the last while, way more than I've ever given. And it just continues. So screw the apology, when hell freezes over.

He can either let it go, or not. Not my problem. If he wants to give ehMac continued trouble, that's not for me to decide. I just won't respond to it.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> groovetube, if you are really acing in the spirit of Christmas, then offer FeXL as good an apology as you feel you can extend. That will settle all of the remaining trouble on EhMac heading into 2014.





groovetube said:


> After the near daily harassment every where I go here, which has become obsessive, I have nothing to apologize for any longer.
> 
> He thinks he's done nothing wrong, which is what the problem is.
> 
> He can either let it go, or not. Not my problem. If he wants to give ehMac continued trouble, that's not for me to decide. I just won't respond to it.





FeXL said:


> You are a liar. It's a matter of record on these boards. Putting words in other peoples' mouths is lying. Not only in my particular instance months ago but just recently in the Duck Dynasty thread.
> 
> Pardon me if I sound f'ing incredulous but, for what? Proving yourself a liar? Calling people "misogynistic liars" with absolutely no basis or foundation?
> 
> ...


Just my opinion, but if FeXL and groovetube could just shake hand's knowing that the other has given at least as good/bad as they got then that could be a good thing here.

At this point as an observer, this feud between FeXL and groovetube has grown tiresome. Both of you have a stubborn streak, which can be a good thing at times... But at this point in time I don't see how it serves ehMac well.

If I may humbly suggest you guys take it to PMs and not make it public. At this point it really is between you two. 

I don't need to know that FeXL or groovetube apologized or who backed down, it really is irrelevant to me...

What I would like to know is that I can come to ehMac and have some hope that personal differences have been set aside and we can just move on despite our differences.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

In sorry but after the months campaign of being followed around with attacks and name calling even though I've backed down and refused to participate in any of it, coupled with veiled threats of physical violence I have zero interest in ever communicating with anyone like that. 

It's simply not worth the time. I've managed to get past and forgive with several here despite what both of us may have said or done, and that's great, but this campaign of forcing an apology is just bullying bullshyte to the extreme, and I won't dignify it with any of my time until such time it stops.

Period.

If someone(s) wants to continue the crap, it isn't my problem.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> In sorry but after the months campaign of being followed around with attacks and name calling even though I've backed down and refused to participate in any of it, coupled with veiled threats of physical violence I have zero interest in ever communicating with anyone like that.
> 
> It's simply not worth the time. I've managed to get past and forgive with several here despite what both of us may have said or done, and that's great, but this campaign of forcing an apology is just bullying bullshyte to the extreme, and I won't dignify it with any of my time until such time it stops.
> 
> ...


Oh well, that was my 2 cents worth.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm quite happy to move on with none of the bs.

But I can't make anyone else do so.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

screature said:


> Oh well, that was my 2 cents worth.


I gave it my best shot. In my opinion, groovetube can score a lot of respect in this community if he can offer some small token of apology.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Apologize to someone who calls me a liar almost every day now?

Not going to happen. And I'm sure the 'community' understands it well enough.

I haven't lobbed anything worse than has been thrown at me tenfold, and continues to this day. 

I suggest you look at this thread (one of many...) and see who is busy calling someone a liar.

And you want me, to apologize for this??


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

In all honesty, and my own opinion aside, I would say it's 33/33/34. 33% think you lied, 33% think you didn't and 34% either don't know or don't care. I don't think you have the support of the majority of EhMac, but neither does FeXL.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

groovetube said:


> I'm quite happy to move on with none of the bs.
> 
> But I can't make anyone else do so.


“An apology is the super glue of life. It can repair just about anything.” ― Lynn Johnston Canadian author of the comic strip “For Better Or For Worse”.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

There are pages and pages of threads(this one included) of me being called a liar just in the last couple months, my words being ripped apart and turned into an excuse to call me a liar (which is total BS) , and it likely won't end, since it's constant. I've stepped back, yet it still continues, day in, and day out!

To ask for an apology, after that, is an absolute joke. The excuses as to why he calls me a liar day in and day out, is astronomically childish.

I don't apologize to people who bully and name call every day. Hell will freeze over. Period.

I bet he still continues harassing and calling me a liar. That's on him. Not me. Let people see who the real name caller is. 

It won't be me.

Let him rant and rave and tell everyone why he has to act like this calling me a liar everyday.

As Macfury pointed out, No one... cares. Including me.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

* shrugs shoulders * and thinks, 'if one does not care, why does one continue to post about it, all the while claiming they will not react to it? Makes no sense to me.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

groovetube said:


> I bet he still continues harassing and calling me a liar. That's on him. Not me. Let people see who the real name caller is.


FeXL made a good case that you said something and then claimed you did not say it. It's still there for everyone to see. Whether you feel you've been harassed is entirely separate from the initial incident.

My guess is that you apologized but still maintained that you were harassed, you would receive no more attention from FeXL.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

What case? That he can stomp around attacking with impunity but if I did a while back I have to apologize?

Pfffffft. Not going to happen. He'll keep following me around like he has for months now calling me a liar every chance he gets. You've seen the threads. I don't respond to it, and I never will. I no longer respond to childish crap in order to save others from having to read more derailed threads. If he wants to keep trying, that's not my problem.

Continually attacking me every chance he gets, veiled threats, and stomping for an apology? That, doesn't get an apology from me, ever. So don't bother suggesting it.

I think I've been clear on this childish nonsense. Cue the continued rants and name calling...


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

You may not like FeXL calling you out, but it would have ended a long time ago if you had apologized way beck when. Again, that you feel you are being harassed is a separate issue from what started this all. 

Sounds like you're more than pleased to maintain the _status quo_. Happy 2014.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice try macfury.

However, as was the last few months, it's up to him whether the attacks keep going in 2014. Just watch the threads and see who's flinging "liar" over and over and over again!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

It's up to him to continue if you do not apologize. I expect he will, because this is important to him. It surprises me that you don't own any of this, but it's no business of mine if you want to keep it going.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I have to say, that was nicely done! :lmao:


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

groovetube said:


> Continually attacking me every chance he gets, veiled threats, and stomping for an apology? That, doesn't get an apology from me, ever. So don't bother suggesting it.
> 
> I think I've been clear on this childish nonsense. Cue the continued rants and name calling...


Again, you can't see the forest for the trees. There are three separate issues here, all of which you are lumping together as "attaaaaaaacks". First off is putting words in other people's mouths, the lies. Second is the name calling, "misogynistic liar". Third is your trolling.

The fact that I've been calling you a liar regularly is because you haven't changed what you said back in the gun control thread. In addition, you added to that record by putting words in another person's mouth in the Duck Dynasty thread. Your edit attempted to justify what you posted but changed not one iota that you put words in someone else's mouth, attributed things to both of us that neither of us actually said. This doesn't go away over time. The severity of the issue changes none, whether it's six months old or still bleedingly fresh. See, out here in the wild west we have these things called honour & respect. You can have neither if you have a reputation for being a liar, no matter how old the event. You can, however, change your position by manning up & dealing with the problem. This goes away when the posts are edited and apologies are issued. 

Two, name calling. Yes, you edited your post. That's progress. Whether or not that came from a moment of sanity on your behalf or whether my complaints to admin actually resulted in them coming down on you, I'll probably never know. Either way, an apology is outstanding.

Three, trolling. Long after 1 & 2 are dealt with (if ever), I will still call you out on your trolling. The good news is, it's not limited to just you. All trolls need to be dealt with in the same fashion. A little public humiliation is good for the soul...

I've never veiled anything. I've told you straight up that this would have had a completely different outcome both if you had lied to me face to face & if you had called me a misogynistic liar face to face. Neither of these was ever delivered as "beer talk" and most certainly were not received as such.

Finally, that's why I call you a coward. That's what you are. Only the most despicable form of low-life would misrepresent people's words & call people names from the safety of an anonymous keyboard.

Seeing as you have difficulty dealing with this on a public forum and I'm considering a business trip out there in the not too distant future, I'd be more than happy to deal with this in person. Say, a little mano e mano? I already have a name, PM me with your phone # & address, we'll get together over a cold one...


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I’m no longer a moderator since the ownership change. But when I was, I was mostly dealing with spammers and moving posts to the right forum. I felt that the petty fights should be looked after by the other mods.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Despite the fact that our young Lochinvar swears fealty to the huddled masses and vows to inconvenience them no more, long since 24 hours have passed and alas, my PM box is empty. Doth the Mighty Groovetube tremble at the thought of a face to face meeting with FeXL the Meek? Such is the mettle of internet windbags...

Regrettably, it appears that his desire to seek resolution is as shallow and empty as most of his posts. 

In the spirit of chivalry the invitation remains extended, however. May we meet before the next new moon, Mighty Groovetube. Thereupon shall the prophecy be fulfilled.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Um, he's still thinking about it elsewhere:


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Just love all the false bravado. What a pathetic, sad, little man. His wife must be proud...


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJPrRaXU4U0]HARRY NILSSON -**** YOU SONG - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Skippy/jimbo I thought you were going to share another photo of feces with us.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Macfury said:


> Skippy/jimbo I thought you were going to share another photo of feces with us.


Relax, it's just another example of a member demonstrating their moral fibre. When all else fails, use the F Bomb, it's the mature and responsible thing to do after all, innit?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

On another note, a member here who routinely trashes stuff on Macdoc's forum has done it again and deleted the entire thread where he made his comments I posted earlier. As a long term client of Macdoc's business, I intend to ask Macdoc what is going on over there. One guy can trash talk and then erase with impunity it would seem. I restarted the thread to see if he has the stones to erase it again. Thank goodness for screen shots, the comments remain permanent that way, and trust me when I say that I have saved every dang one of them.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

As I noted before: What a pathetic, sad, little man.

He says that he no longer responds, yet nearly ever time I post something about him, he gets out his little third party conversation going and responds any way! It's like three kids standing in a circle at a playground and the third one is talking to the second about the first in a third person narrative, right beside him.

Hey, groove, I'm right here! Helloooo! If you're going to address all my posts anyway, why not do it in a first person narrative? Afraid of getting your butt handed to you on an even playing field on these boards? Thought so... Afraid of meeting me face to face? Thought so, too... 

Maybe we could start off by calling each other names. I'm a gentleman, you could go first. Why not try "misogynistic liar"? I assure you, you won't get a chance to try your second fav, "total a$$hole"...

As to your observation about having to make up excuses. I don't need to make up anything to be critical of you. Between your lying, name-calling & trolling, you furnish enough raw materials on your own.

C U soon...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

FeXL said:


> Again, you can't see the forest for the trees. There are three separate issues here, all of which you are lumping together as "attaaaaaaacks". First off is putting words in other people's mouths, the lies. Second is the name calling, "misogynistic liar". Third is your trolling.
> 
> The fact that I've been calling you a liar regularly is because you haven't changed what you said back in the gun control thread. In addition, you added to that record by putting words in another person's mouth in the Duck Dynasty thread. Your edit attempted to justify what you posted but changed not one iota that you put words in someone else's mouth, attributed things to both of us that neither of us actually said. This doesn't go away over time. The severity of the issue changes none, whether it's six months old or still bleedingly fresh. See, out here in the wild west we have these things called honour & respect. You can have neither if you have a reputation for being a liar, no matter how old the event. You can, however, change your position by manning up & dealing with the problem. This goes away when the posts are edited and apologies are issued.
> 
> ...


What exactly do you mean by mano e mano FeXL? I know you followed it by "we'll get together over a cold one..., but mano e mano can come across as rather threatening. My hope is that you didn't mean it that way.

This a public forum FeXL, just the same as it is for gt... so neither of you really knows who the other person is, both your impressions are based solely on the words expressed as an anonymous persona. 

So I humbly suggest that this feud between the two of you come to an end as neither of you know each other and there is no need for you to meet personally to settle your differences.

Just stop with the back and forth and the name calling, it is petty s**t. 

Sorry, but IMO it doesn't reflect well on either of you. There are so many more serious conflicts in the world that are actually of real consequence that I fail to see how neither of you can see how inconsequential your dispute is and just move on.

Just stop. 

Please.

Peace out.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I disagree with you screature. It's very easy for you to see no value in in another person's honour, and you're welcome to make such a decision for yourself--but not for others. If the dispute is inconsequential to you then you should be the one to move one.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

screature said:


> What exactly do you mean by mano e mano FeXL? I know you followed it by "we'll get together over a cold one..., but mano e mano can come across as rather threatening. My hope is that you didn't mean it that way.


Oh, I'm sorry. Must have forgotten the smiley. Where's the correct one...

beejacon

There, much better.



screature said:


> This a public forum FeXL, just the same as it is for gt... so neither of you really knows who the other person is, both your impressions are based solely on the words expressed as an anonymous persona.


groove's persona has been expressed clearly in his nearly 15,000 post history on these boards. Everything I need to about him I learned at ehMac. If the real groovetube is only 1/10th of what he's exhibited here, I wish nothing to do with him in real life.



screature said:


> So I humbly suggest that this feud between the two of you come to an end as neither of you know each other and there is no need for you to meet personally to settle your differences.


Thank you for your humble suggestion. There is no way in hell groove will ever intentionally meet me, face to face, for reasons I have already outlined. Period.



screature said:


> Just stop with the back and forth and the name calling, it is petty s**t.


I'm not calling him names. Names are specifically designed to elicit an emotional response. Things such as "misogynistic liar" and "total a$$hole". I'm calling him what he is, descriptors, words that describe personality traits. Large difference.

He has proven himself a liar on these boards. Twice, in fact. He's done both the name-calling and the lying under the supposed anonymity of an internet forum from the supposed safety of a couple thousand miles of geography when everybody on these boards and, most importantly, himself included, knows that he doesn't have the courage to do so face to face. That makes him a coward. Hence, the two trait descriptors I use regularly. Until he proves otherwise, via edited posts & apologies, they remain.



screature said:


> Sorry, but IMO it doesn't reflect well on either of you.


Yeah, you know, that's just not gonna work for me. The day that the guy who is on the receiving end of crap like groove's puts his foot down, stands up for himself, addresses the issues, seeks resolution and gets lumped in along with the guy causing the issues as a trouble make and a rabble rouser, well, that tells me that there are problems real & immediate right here with society that needs dealt with.

I've noted this before elsewhere but it bears repeating. Read a book by Heinlein years ago, _Friday_. One quote stood out in the whole book & I have carried it with me for more than 30 years. I was going to paraphrase but I found it online:



> _“A dying culture invariably exhibits personal rudeness. Bad manners. Lack of consideration for others in minor matters. A loss of politeness, of gentle manners, is more significant than is a riot...” _


This is me standing up to pure, significant & simple rudeness.



screature said:


> There are so many more serious conflicts in the world that are actually of real consequence that I fail to see how neither of you can see how inconsequential your dispute is and just move on.


See above. There is nothing more important, especially in todays society, than simple manners. Many of those "serious conflicts" you speak of could have been avoided with simple manners. Respect for your fellow human being.

It all starts with, "Please", "Thank-you", holding the door open for someone, turning the signal light on when changing lanes, carrying a package for someone who is less able and many other minute by minute instances.

It continues with constant vigilance & supervision, enforcement.

*It never ends.* 

What kind of respect for his fellow man do you suppose a person has who lies to him, puts words in his mouth, completely misrepresents what has been said? What kind of respect for his fellow man do you suppose a person has who spouts off response eliciting names like "misogynistic liar" and "total a$$hole"? These names were not uttered in jest, mere beer talk between friends. They were specifically chosen to lash out, to strike, to hurt.

And, you now tell me that I'm part of the problem because I want resolution? Because I want myself & everyone on these boards treated with respect?

Might I respectfully observe that you, sir, just may be a part of the problem with society yourself. The kind that thinks it's perfectly fine for people to be rude to others, to display a lack of manners and to step aside & watch it play out, without inteference. Then & only then, when it inconveniences you, the issue gets a "tsk, tsk" and a headshake, it all gets thrown together as a general, undefined "problem" with no delineation between right & wrong, cause & effect, and it simply should go away, sans solution. 

"I'm sorry, this is really inconvenient for the rest of us and, frankly, a bit of an embarrassment. Could you just move it off the sidewalk, please?"

If you are not this type of person, then I apologize for the insinuation. In addition, if you are not the type of person who endorses rudeness, lack of manners, the complete absence of politeness, I would also expect you to direct your criticism towards the cause of this issue, not the effect.

Thank you for your observations. Have a great day.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

All I can say, guys, if ANY of you are still wondering why traffic is down at EhMac, this thread is a perfect illustration of the cause. I have given up reading most of what is posted in the "Everything Else" section here simply because it almost always degenerates to name-calling, sniping and general nastiness, with everyone lined up on their pre-designated sides. 

IAW Screature. Just stop. Please. It's nothing to do with "honour" at this point - it's just childish and ridiculous and it's driving many of us away. 

P.S. for two of the offenders - putting stuff about this ongoing battle in your sigs sure isn't helping.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Paddy said:


> All I can say, guys, if ANY of you are still wondering why traffic is down at EhMac, this thread is a perfect illustration of the cause. I have given up reading most of what is posted in the "Everything Else" section here simply because it almost always degenerates to name-calling, sniping and general nastiness, with everyone lined up on their pre-designated sides.
> 
> IAW Screature. Just stop. Please. It's nothing to do with "honour" at this point - it's just childish and ridiculous and it's driving many of us away.
> 
> P.S. for two of the offenders - putting stuff about this ongoing battle in your sigs sure isn't helping.


This is the perfect example of what FeXl is talking about. You find the settling of an matter important to an EhMac member messy and inconvenient, so you attack the process of redress itself. It isn't your honour on the line, it's someone else's--easy for you to throw that under the bus.

And by the way, traffic is moving UP at EhMac, not down. If you want to see true desolation, check out the other two Canadian Mac forums. Talk about ghost towns.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

I think you're missing my point, MF, which is that personal battles between members are not conducive to a welcoming atmosphere in an online forum. A few obviously enjoy these battles - either participating in them or as spectators, but I'd be willing to bet that most do not, and for many of us they are a real turn-off. It has nothing to do with "messy" or "inconvenient" - and everything to do with wanting to be able to post without risking being personally attacked, mocked, flamed, called names, etc. - let alone trying to remember where each member sits on the political spectrum and trying not to provoke world war III.

Sonal's wise post on August 15 of this year says it all: http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/108650-playing-nicely-together.html#post1403162

As for traffic at ehMac - I don't see much difference in the Everything Else forum (which gets the most traffic) but there has definitely been a drop in people posting to the Anything Mac and the troubleshooting forums, which I, perhaps mistakenly, view as central to ehMac.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Paddy said:


> I think you're missing my point, MF, which is that personal battles between members are not conducive to a welcoming atmosphere in an online forum. A few obviously enjoy these battles - either participating in them or as spectators, but I'd be willing to bet that most do not, and for many of us they are a real turn-off. It has nothing to do with "messy" or "inconvenient" - and everything to do with wanting to be able to post without risking being personally attacked, mocked, flamed, called names, etc. - let alone trying to remember where each member sits on the political spectrum and trying not to provoke world war III.


To each his own, I suppose. It never bothers me and it would be the last thing I would wory about if I wanted to join an online forum.



Paddy said:


> As for traffic at ehMac - I don't see much difference in the Everything Else forum (which gets the most traffic) but there has definitely been a drop in people posting to the Anything Mac and the troubleshooting forums, which I, perhaps mistakenly, view as central to ehMac.


I would say that overall traffic is up since the summer, but you may be right about where the traffic is centred. I happen to believe that forums are simply no longer the way people like to interact. The default preference is now the messier FaceBook.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

I never thought of old-school forums as being any less messy than Facebook. People are messy, period. You can't blame their behaviour on differing modes of internet conduct.

FB just takes the non-linearity and extends it. So many shiny baubles to investigate. Makes it much easier to skip away from useless flame wars. But it also makes it easier to not stick to much of anything, really. In the rush to be about the here and now, of what use loyalty or allegiance to anyone, anything?

In the end, it's a wash.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> I disagree with you screature. It's very easy for you to see no value in in another person's honour, and you're welcome to make such a decision for yourself--but not for others. If the dispute is inconsequential to you then you should be the one to move one.


Oh for goodness sake it is an internet forum. Honour is hardly at stake here, we don't even know each other. The dispute absolutely is inconsequential, what would be lost by both of them just stopping? Nothing.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

FeXL said:


> ...This is me standing up to pure, significant & simple rudeness.
> 
> See above. There is nothing more important, especially in todays society, than simple manners. Many of those "serious conflicts" you speak of could have been avoided with simple manners. Respect for your fellow human being.
> 
> ...


Hey I have had plenty of run ins with gt my self, even had him on ignore, but I made a conscious decision some months ago that the only real way forward was to engage with him in a constructive manner rather than keeping on a war of words. So far it seems to have worked out fairly well between us, we still get into out serious differences but the civility has improved.

You feel you need to take a stand, well the way you are doing it is one way and obviously your choice. But there are many ways in which a person can take a "stand". A stand need not be aggressive or forceful in nature. One does not always to have an apology in order to forgive their offender, it is what some people refer to as grace.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

screature said:


> Oh for goodness sake it is an internet forum. Honour is hardly at stake here, we don't even know each other. The dispute absolutely is inconsequential, what would be lost by both of them just stopping? Nothing.


That's disingenuous. You conveniently turn the concept of "it's just an Internet forum" on and off at will, depending on how the issue affects you.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

What would drive someone to create a post to indicate disinterest in a thread that one need not even read or enter except voluntarily? Must be some lonely and unfulfilled days on your calendar, sir.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> That's disingenuous. You conveniently turn the concept of "it's just an Internet forum" on and off at will, depending on how the issue affects you.


Not disingenuous at all merely a change of perspective relative to a previous way of being/attitude, but I can understand why you would say that as I have felt otherwise in the past and taken words said here by others very seriously indeed, to the point of distraction. 

I apologize for the flippant nature of that post.

But what I was trying to get at is, that in terms of honour I think we need to keep things in perspective and that how ever one feels they have been dishonoured here it is all in the ether of the internet and something that can easily be ignored unlike face to face confrontation with actual consequences.

I have had a change of heart over the last few months here, as you know, and have felt that a different approach to dealing with members with whom one has difficulty was something I wanted to try.

At some level it seems to be working for me or at least I no longer feel the stress that I used to in regards to such matters.

As much as FeXL feels he needs to "take a stand", which is really just another way of saying "course of action" all I am trying to do is to suggest that there are other courses of action that can be taken as well.

In the end one has to do what they think is right for them.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

screature said:


> I have had a change of heart over the last few months here, as you know, and have felt that a different approach to dealing with members with whom one has difficulty was something I wanted to try.


From an outside perspective, it appears that you're supplying 100% of the effort. Such an approach would increase my stress, not decrease it--just do what works for you, but don't expect it to translate well to others.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> From an outside perspective, it appears that *you're supplying 100% of the effort*. Such an approach would increase my stress, not decrease it--just do what works for you, *but don't expect it to translate well to others*.


Well yes I can see how you might say that, but I have felt there to be an effort on the part of others as well. Time will tell.

Well there is not a whole lot I can do about that other than try to remain consistent in my alternate approach and I can see how some people will have difficulty with that. It certainly isn't easy, but it makes me feel better about myself as I have not always been proud of all my past postings here. 

I will continue to make mistakes (as all people do) and all I can do is acknowledge them when they are pointed out to me if when upon reflection I see that I have erred.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

screature said:


> Well there is not a whole lot I can do about that other than try to remain consistent in my alternate approach and I can see how some people will have difficulty with that.


I have no difficulty with *you *doing it!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> I have no difficulty with *you *doing it!


Thanks for that. I don't *expect* others to do the same... I am just throwing it out there and people can take it or leave it.

I did implore FeXL and gt to just stop but it really wasn't with any serious expectation that things would change. But I did feel compelled to say it.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

screature said:


> I did implore FeXL and gt to just stop but it really wasn't with any serious expectation that things would change. But I did feel compelled to say it.


The fact that you implored *FeXL* to stop was consistent with a 100% strategy. It doesn't look as appealing to others as it might to you.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> The fact that you implored *FeXL* to stop was consistent with a 100% strategy. It doesn't look as appealing to others as it might to you.


Well one can't be all things to all people. All one can do is try to be true to ones self and when that entails a change in attitude it in not unexpected that it will not sit well with some.

The best one can hope for is *some* understanding/appreciation for what one is trying to do. If that is not possible, that is beyond my control.

Personally I have grown tired of the constant bickering here. We are all going to have our differences of opinion and that is a good thing but it doesn't mean it has to decay to the point of being "either you are with us or against us" as I believe that is an untenable position and I do believe the history of human conflict has proven this to be true in the vast majority of cases.

Aren't all peace talks about trying to achieve some sort of middle or common ground?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

screature said:


> Hey I have had plenty of run ins with gt my self, even had him on ignore, but I made a conscious decision some months ago that the only real way forward was to engage with him in a constructive manner rather than keeping on a war of words. So far it seems to have worked out fairly well between us, we still get into out serious differences but the civility has improved.


Good for you. I'm glad that your relationship with him is improved. My first question would be, what changes did _he_ make? Don't bother, the question is rhetorical. By his own admission, he backs down from nothing, the foolishness of which is obvious to most three year olds. Yet he misses it...

The day he wishes to engage me in a constructive manner, I'm all ears. Whether or not he chooses to move this forward or continue to let it fester is entirely his prerogative.

I don't have an issue with serious differences. There are persons on these boards whose politics & moral stands I simply cannot fathom, from any perspective. However, they don't troll, haven't misrepresented anybody's words & haven't called me nasty names. Funny, I get along with them just fine. Some, even, off-board via email & telephone calls.

This isn't about personal differences, it's about rudeness. The fact that this is such a difficult concept for some to grasp is stunning, seconded only by the reluctance of many of the same people to address the cause, not the effect. And, "It's just an internet forum" just doesn't cut it. There is no "right" place for lying & calling people names with the single intent to hurt. Period.



screature said:


> You feel you need to take a stand, well the way you are doing it is one way and obviously your choice. But there are many ways in which a person can take a "stand". A stand need not be aggressive or forceful in nature. One does not always to have an apology in order to forgive their offender, it is what some people refer to as grace.


My stand wasn't always thus. He had ample opportunity to correct the issue months ago when he first misrepresented my words. It's a matter of record in the Gun Control thread. And, yes, I have turned up the heat since then. So has he, with the name calling both on & off board. At that point, instead of doing the honourable thing, he chose the path he is on. His issues with me are entirely of his own manufacture. He is the only one who can fix them. He needs to learn there is such a thing as consequences. 

Slowly but surely he is learning that elsewhere. The lesson remains unfinished here.

So I'm ungraceful? Fine. I can sleep at night knowing that. I couldn't as a liar. 

Just for the hell of it, what's groove then?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

FeXL said:


> Good for you. I'm glad that your relationship with him is improved. My first question would be, what changes did _he_ make? Don't bother, the question is rhetorical. By his own admission, he backs down from nothing, the foolishness of which is obvious to most three year olds. Yet he misses it...
> 
> The day he wishes to engage me in a constructive manner, I'm all ears. Whether or not he chooses to move this forward or continue to let it fester is entirely his prerogative.
> 
> ...


FeXL that was not my suggestion. I should have been more explicit. What I was, (obviously not well) referring to was the song "Amazing Grace", where a man, despite his sins was "saved" (forgiven) by "god" and the possibility of redemption where one can be redeemed despite their sins so long as they choose to follow a different path.

It was meant as a general metaphor for one taking on a different attitude in the hopes of being a "kinder gentler person" and thus perhaps, just maybe, others will follow. I obviously expressed myself poorly.

At any rate I am in no position to preach about anything as I am certainly a sinner and I apologize for anything that I have said that you may have taken offence to as none was intended.

Obviously you must do what you feel is right and at this point I really should refrain from becoming further involved as it seems to be leading to some unwanted misunderstandings.

Peace out.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

And now, time for a musical interlude...





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.








> Well the dawn is howling
> and the mainframe shakes
> Feel like I've been sleeping in a
> cellar full of snakes
> ...


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.








> Justice will be served
> And the battle will rage
> This big dog will fight
> When you rattle his cage
> ...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> ...


Well, that is another point of view.

I love great country music, not so fussy on the whole "Nashville machine" though which is what to my ear this sounds like.

To each their own. There is no accounting for taste. One likes what they like.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

After reading some of the posts here, I popped over to Mac Magic out of sheer curiosity and noticed the whole Pub action gone. All the juicy threads are gone, the whole place might as well be gone considering the activity there. The Photo section and the Pup were the only sections worth visiting anyway.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Just had to relog in, What'd I miss?
Same old same old?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

kps said:


> After reading some of the posts here, I popped over to Mac Magic out of sheer curiosity and noticed the whole Pub action gone. All the juicy threads are gone, the whole place might as well be gone considering the activity there. The Photo section and the Pup were the only sections worth visiting anyway.


Most of us are on vacation, My connection at the moment is tar slow,
Hardly worth trying to run the games section with this connection.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Going to play pokher with my girlfriend tomorrow night,
Can I say that here? Or should I say Texas hold em?

(Connection is ssssslllllooooowwwww)


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

kps said:


> After reading some of the posts here, I popped over to Mac Magic out of sheer curiosity and noticed the whole Pub action gone. All the juicy threads are gone, the whole place might as well be gone considering the activity there. The Photo section and the Pup were the only sections worth visiting anyway.


The Pub was moved and can now be found under Permanent Threads for whatever reason. Many other threads were simply erased by the active "mod" over there for his own personal reasons.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Lawrence said:


> Just had to relog in, What'd I miss?
> Same old same old?


Wondered what happened to you, how's Brooks?

…and yup, same old.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

SINC said:


> The Pub was moved and can now be found under Permanent Threads for whatever reason. Many other threads were simply erased by the active "mod" over there for his own personal reasons.


Ok, I'll have another look…on second thought, perhaps not.beejacon


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Paddy said:


> P.S. for two of the offenders - putting stuff about this ongoing battle in your sigs sure isn't helping.


Mine was in response to his. I would never had put stuff like that in a sig. Once again, cause vs effect. While I may remove it beforehand, as soon as I find out his is gone, so is mine.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

kps said:


> Wondered what happened to you, how's Brooks?
> 
> …and yup, same old.


I Got tired of the horse flies and came back to Ontario to be with the bar flies


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Lawrence said:


> I Got tired of the horse flies and came back to Ontario to be with the bar flies


Etobicoke of all places…Which of the two Ford ridings did you settle into? Rob's or Doug's. LOL


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

kps said:


> Etobicoke of all places…Which of the two Ford ridings did you settle into? Rob's or Doug's. LOL


Etobicoke South, Royal York and Evans area,
It's my brothers house, Just staying here until I can find a place in the Yonge Eglinton area


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

screature said:


> Well, that is another point of view.
> 
> I love great country music, not so fussy on the whole "Nashville machine" though which is what to my ear this sounds like.
> 
> To each their own. There is no accounting for taste. One likes what they like.


Another musical interlude....

Here is another Waterboys song that maybe those who are more country musically inclined might appreciate:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.








> I ain't here for to do any business
> I got nobody special to thank
> I'm trying to find
> A friend of mine
> ...


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Lawrence said:


> Etobicoke South, Royal York and Evans area,
> It's my brothers house, Just staying here until I can find a place in the Yonge Eglinton area


I guess it isn't yonge and eg, but it isn't that bad an area to hang out at. Go to the Blue Goose for a pint.


----------

